# Conversion to Dual Gate shifter



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

reposted in correct forum


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jayvee53 said:


> reposted in correct forum


???? Where's the beef? (post)

Bear


----------

